# NREMT Tomorrow.



## Chloe (Apr 4, 2008)

My test is at 1pm tomorrow, and I'm pretty nervous, any tips would be helpful...thanks!!


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 4, 2008)

Stare it down!! h34r: Make sure you read every question all the way through.  Try not to pay attention to the little devilish timer in the corner, because you will have lots of time..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't try cramming tonight, and get plenty of sleep.


----------



## awhiting (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck! I just took mine (and passed) in Feb. Try not second guess yourself.... when I do that on regular tests my first answer is usually the right answer, and I end up getting the Q wrong.

The questions make you think...... and remember there are usually 2 wrong answers, 1 kinda right answer, and 1 100% right answer.

Good Luck!

Aaron


----------



## mattulance (Apr 6, 2008)

*Waiting*

I just took mine on friday morning and I am going crazy waiting all weekend for the results. But it only gave me 70 questions...good sign or bad sign?


----------



## awhiting (Apr 6, 2008)

mattulance said:


> I just took mine on friday morning and I am going crazy waiting all weekend for the results. But it only gave me 70 questions...good sign or bad sign?



I think it's a good sign...I got to 72 and it stopped me.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 6, 2008)

mattulance said:


> I just took mine on friday morning and I am going crazy waiting all weekend for the results. But it only gave me 70 questions...good sign or bad sign?




I took around 83/85? and passed, 2 of my classmates both had in the 70's.. 1 passed, 1 failed.  Another classmate had 130 and passed.  I think what I'm trying to say is that its hard to predict!!  I took mine on Good Friday, it SUCKED waiting all weekend, I feel for ya.  My results were posted by 10 EST on Monday.  I walked out thinking I BOMBED, I was really surprised to learn that I had in fact passed.


----------



## uscgk9 (Apr 7, 2008)

Many people have said you should remember the last question you had before it shuts off. look it up and how you answered that last question will be a clue to whether or not you passed. It's like the straw that broke the camel's back. If you got right, you passed. If you got it wrong, you didn't.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## mtmb (Apr 7, 2008)

Just remeber the order of your assesments and that will help you determine the almost right and the right answer


----------



## mattulance (Apr 8, 2008)

I passed, last time I take any test like that before a weekend, at least I didn't take it before Christmas.


----------

